
What the Dust in Your House Says About You - d_a_robson
http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/what-your-dust-says-about-you
======
jaytaylor
Wow, short article but full of so much fascinating and somewhat disturbing
content!

I found this a particularly uncomfortable thought:

    
    
        In a troubling discovery, Dunn and his colleagues learned that,
        from a microbiological perspective, toilet seats and
        pillowcases look strikingly similar.
    

And unfortunately I don't know how to un-read.

Guess I'll just have to resort to changing my pillow cases a few times a week

 _grin_

~~~
steve19
My takeaway from that was a toilet seat makes for an OK headrest if nothing
else is available :-)

~~~
jaytaylor
+1 Insightful

That way of looking at it actually makes me feel so much better. Thanks for
the quick reversal of perspective steve19!

------
enahs-sf
Did anyone else read this and have the sudden urge to steam clean their entire
apartment?

~~~
CarVac
I designed my computer case to pull massive quantities of air through a
furnace filter so my apartment is relatively dust-free...

So at least not me.

